

Speedup 12 machine learning algorithms with mapreduce on multicore machines - moon_of_moon
http://www.scribd.com/doc/508084/Map-Reduce-Multicore

======
jmount
This is a neat paper from NIPS 2006- and here is a PDF you can download
without Scribd (which seems to require a password/login to download):
[http://www.cs.stanford.edu/people/ang//papers/nips06-mapredu...](http://www.cs.stanford.edu/people/ang//papers/nips06-mapreducemulticore.pdf)

